# Portland Utah Game Thread



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay, will Nate pull Joel *even quicker *tonight so he can put in LA and still get Magloire PT even though he's supposedly been bumped down in the rotation?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

olive said:


> One quick pre-game note: Sergio Rodriguez will be in uniform tonight. However, coach Nate McMillan said he won't play Rodriguez unless there's some kind of emergency. Presumably, that doesn't include the crowd getting bored.


too bad.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

This team looks pathetic at this point. They have no idea what they want to do offensively and they are just standing around. 8-0 could get a lot worse from here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

9-2 run by Portland


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Am I reading this right? Roy wiht 5 assists already!?!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

the defense aldridge just played on okur brought tears to my eyes


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> the defense aldridge just played on okur brought tears to my eyes


I'm not getting it on TV. Good or a bad thing?


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Pryz making a 2nd quarter appearance!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I bet Zach is up for this one... is he taking it to Okur?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

LameR said:


> I'm not getting it on TV. Good or a bad thing?



okur was abusing zach who was being lazy, then they switched aldridge on him and he had a great hustling stop


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

I so freakin sick of Nate. Mike Barret said Sergio came to practice early and looked great today and Nate doesn't play him. This is complete bs. He played Dan "rudy" Dikau over him. And we are losing to the Jazz without their two best players at home. :upset:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Huey Lewis said:


> I so freakin sick of Nate. Mike Barret said Sergio came to practice early and looked great today and Nate doesn't play him. This is complete bs. He played Dan "rudy" Dikau over him. And we are losing to the Jazz without their two best players at home. :upset:


Travis didn't play but four minutes combined in his first two games back from the ankle sprain, IIRC.

Don't worry about Sergio. The Blazers have played extremely well so far tonight; Sergio will get his time ... it's just one game.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dickau looking pretty sharp tonight, quick accurate passes, pushing the tempo.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Dickau looking pretty sharp tonight, quick accurate passes, pushing the tempo.


Dikau looks like crap. He hit one wide open three and is shooting 1-4. He also threw the ball out of bounds on a possession we could have taken the lead on. I swear he is the worst player in the NBA. I'd rather have Dixon at pg.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Huey Lewis said:


> I so freakin sick of Nate. Mike Barret said Sergio came to practice early and looked great today and Nate doesn't play him. This is complete bs. He played Dan "rudy" Dikau over him. And we are losing to the Jazz without their two best players at home. :upset:


When has Mike Barret said that a player _didn't_ look good in practice, especially one coming back from an injury?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

dickau playing over dixon now. dixon must be gonzo in 2 days


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Huey Lewis said:


> Dikau looks like crap. He hit one wide open three and is shooting 1-4. He also threw the ball out of bounds on a possession we could have taken the lead on. I swear he is the worst player in the NBA. I'd rather have Dixon at pg.


That makes 1 of you.

9 pts (6/6 ft) 1 board and 2 assists in 10 minutes, and the TO was Roy's fault.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> That makes 1 of you.
> 
> 9 pts (6/6 ft) 1 board and 2 asists in 10 minutes, and the TO was Roy's fault.


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Zach's playing just ok on both ends. Roy is absolutely en fuego. Udoka had a good first have, mostly off feeds from Roy. The rest of the team produced a couple nice fast breaks but only mediocre ball. Utah is playing ok, but misses Williams and Boozer I think. We're up by 9 though, and if we can hold on it's still a pretty quality win, basically gift-wrapped and delivered by the Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think we are saving ZBo for tomorrows game against the Lakers. Roy and Ime are gonna need to shut down Kobe, and I think we'll have to rely on Zach fro most of the scoring.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

are they trying to lose?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> are they trying to lose?


apparently so.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> apparently so.



rock climbing, hap. rock climbing.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

My favorite moment of this game was when Sloan came to half-court screaming at the officials, and got no technical.

And then Travis came into the game 25 seconds later with an untucked jersey and got a delay of game technical.

Brilliance.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Yay, great win!

I especially think the strategy to let the win slip away in the final minutes so as to get the youngsters some more experience in close games was a good plan. That's thinking ahead.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

#10 said:


> When has Mike Barret said that a player _didn't_ look good in practice, especially one coming back from an injury?


LOL!

"Travis should keep shooting those threes, he makes em in practice" MB says as travis had shot like 23 attempts with no makes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

...a win is a win is a...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

A win is a win is a win. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting Twist on Rookie/Soph game.

Roy plays very soft D, and makes sure he doesn't get injured.
Deron Williams dominates for the Sophs, but gets injured.

Next game: Portland vs. Utah. Williams can't play, Roy goes
for 20 and the win.

Things that make you go Hmmmmm:biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> rock climbing, hap. rock climbing.


if god intended on me climbing rocks, he wouldn't have given me a spare tire.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> Interesting Twist on Rookie/Soph game.
> 
> Roy plays very soft D, and makes sure he doesn't get injured.
> Deron Williams dominates for the Sophs, but gets injured.
> ...


Actually, he went for 27. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Boy, that Brandon Roy sure is a disgrace!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Boy, that Brandon Roy sure is a disgrace!


yah, he should've gone for 27 and 7 in the rookie game, and 6 points in the game tonite. where are his priorities?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> Interesting Twist on Rookie/Soph game.
> 
> Roy plays very soft D, and makes sure he doesn't get injured.
> Deron Williams dominates for the Sophs, but gets injured.
> ...



Rep points for that observation.

That was an impressive victory. I don't care who Utah was missing, that was a great team effort by the Blazers.

Few game thoughts: how good is Roy going to be . . . Webster gets a free pass from me for all the shots he missed because I still see the potential when he elevated over players on a offensive rebound to jam it back (yea I know he missed that too, but impressive elevation and body control : ) . . . Zach has faults, but I think he is really trying to play team ball and he can score in bunches . . . Ime contributes every game yet I can't help to think he is the needed upgrade position . . . good game by Outlaw, I have no idea what to make of him . . . Blazers looked like they are experimenting with uptempo pace . . . an alley oop play out of a time out, looks like Nate is going to open it up during this final stretch . . . what is Big Cat going to say to the press and in the locker room . . .


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I find it interesting that Mags didn't play a minute tonight.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

graybeard said:


> I find it interesting that Mags didn't play a minute tonight.


...and that Dixon only played 8.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Mags missed practice, so that explains his DNP. Too bad there isn't another practice for him to miss before the game tomorrow.

As for Juan ... good to see. It's just a shame that Martell didn't make a splash in his place.


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did Travis redeem himself tonight? That was ann awesome slam dunk.


----------



## superfly4201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Did anyone at the game tonight cath the 2 young ladies trying to flash the big screen? Gotta love Fat Tuesday!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

lyleb123 said:


> Did Travis redeem himself tonight? That was ann awesome slam dunk.


I don't know ... he did get a technical for hanging on the rim and another delay of game for not tucking his jersey in ...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

superfly4201 said:


> Did anyone at the game tonight cath the 2 young ladies trying to flash the big screen? Gotta love Fat Tuesday!


Yea I saw teh tail end of it, wasn't sure what was going on. Did any skin show on the big screen?
also, to anyone who took morrison bridge home, why were there so many police..was there an acident or what?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys!

The jazz are just horrible without deron. I was pukeing at the way Fisher was trying to run the jazz offense at the closing seconds of the game. He was worried about him being the hero instead of passing it to Okur who has been clutch all season long.

I am so glad that was Deron's only game that he is missing. He will be back next game (THANK GOD!).

I am also glad that my fellow jazz fans see that Deron is the real MVP of the jazz team after watching that. The jazz still had a chance to win at the end of the game, but overall the game was sloppy by the jazz and just didn't go as smoothly as when deron is controlling the point.

Good luck guys, you have a great future. I love the way Brandon Roy plays and wish the jazz could of some how got him in the off season to fill our 2 guard burden. He could be very very good in a year or two. Watch out for him. ROY for ROY this year tho.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Good game guys!
> 
> The jazz are just horrible without deron. I was pukeing at the way Fisher was trying to run the jazz offense at the closing seconds of the game. He was worried about him being the hero instead of passing it to Okur who has been clutch all season long.
> 
> ...


I looked up once about halfway through the first quarter and was surprised to see that Fisher had six points and six assists, I looked up again a few minutes later and he had eight and seven. He didn't do much after that though. I guess we decided to defend him after that. I also agree that Okur is good and I enjoyed watching him. I was wondering if he felt like he had something to prove to all of the Blazer fans who wanted Zach to get the All-Star spot he got?!?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

superfly4201 said:


> Did anyone at the game tonight cath the 2 young ladies trying to flash the big screen? Gotta love Fat Tuesday!


LoL! I know those girls, the blonde's name is Kristen and the brunettes name is Jessica.

Those girls work for a local website that does girl on girl porn and they had pasties on their nipples with advertisements to the website. They were embarrassed after words because people kept on looking and pointing and stuff so they left.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yet another hollow victory for the Blazers. I hate the fact that we keep getting to play teams without their star players. All it really does is hurt our draft choices. We are bad enough to deserve a higher pick than we will actually get. 

Now on to my player grades

Roy was awesome last night, nuff said.

Zach is so bad at defense that the two biggest homers in the world (Barrett and Rice) were giving him a hard time for not getting past half court in transition defense. He still forces too much on offense, and doesn't pass when he should. But let's continue to build around him.

Aldridge was active on defense, but I can't wait until he learns to post up. His blocked shot when he sprinted down the floor and basically passed Zach and jumped over him to get the block, then outrun most everyone to get into the fast break was great.

Jack could be traded and I wouldn't be upset at all. He is what he is.

Dickau played solid I thought

Outlaw shouldn't be re-signed, so I think they should try to trade him. He has all kinds of ability, but I just don't think he'll ever put it all together and we will be sorry for signing him.

Webster shows glimpses as well, and I think he'll do better in a more up tempo style of offense.

Joel...well at least he didn't get hurt.

Ime played well again. He's a solid player that would be great coming off the bench behind someone like Deng


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> LoL! I know those girls, the blonde's name is Kristen and the brunettes name is Jessica.
> 
> Those girls work for a local website that does girl on girl porn and they had pasties on their nipples with advertisements to the website. They were embarrassed after words because people kept on looking and pointing and stuff so they left.


:ttiwwp: 

:biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am just wondering how long it will be before Nate figures out the offense is better with Roy as the focus instead of Zbo. This was the first game where Roy was the focal point through all 4 quarters, and the brief stretches where he wasn't were bad stretches for the Blazers.

When Roy is the focal point, he drives the lane (or splits the double team) agressively, and kicks out for an in rhythym shooter to get an attempt. 

When Zbo is the focal point, the ball gets passed to him in isolation, eats up most of the shot clock, has a very hard time getting any sort of a pass of if he gets into trouble, and most of the passes lead to a desperation shot with the clock winding down. Zbo is good offensivly if he is agressive and attacks the rim, but his game hurts the team.

Outlaw looked Rusty when he came out, but after a few bad plays he really picked it up. 2 outstanding dunks tonight. 

Martell is beginning to figure things out. You will notice tonight he got good minutes despite not putting anything on the board. The reason? He was playing good defense. He is starting to figure out that if he plays hard on defense, Nate won't yank him from the game. 


Last but not least, aren't you glad Portland is paying Kirilenko 12 million a year for the numbers he is putting up? Of course we have Raef Lafrentz, but he isn't getting any playing time to embarass himself. Kirilenko was flat out pitiful tonight.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Zach is so bad at defense that the two biggest homers in the world (Barrett and Rice) were giving him a hard time for not getting past half court in transition defense. He still forces too much on offense, and doesn't pass when he should. But let's continue to build around him.



Selective listening there MM (like when I listen to Bush). They also complimented Zach for his defense several times, but you you must have forgotten to mention that. :biggrin: 

I thought Zach played terrible defense on Okur, but played decent defesne against Millsap (did you see him ***** slap the ball away from Millsap for the steal . . . Zach had three steals last night to lead the team.) In fact I'm wondering if we watched the same game because Zach didn't force as many as he usually does and passed quicker than he usually does.

And the Blazers are concentrating so much on building around Zach that they used the #2 pick in the draft on a PF????


----------



## superfly4201 (Dec 22, 2006)

It was pretty funning to watch. You could tell the girls were up to something. They had a nylon see through top with lettering that covered their nipples. Security talked to them but didn't throw them out.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Yet another hollow victory for the Blazers. I hate the fact that we keep getting to play teams without their star players. All it really does is hurt our draft choices. We are bad enough to deserve a higher pick than we will actually get.
> 
> Now on to my player grades
> 
> ...


Oh how I pine for the days when Blazers fans were happy when their team won. Unrealistic expectations, I know. But a guy can dream, can't he?

You bash Travis but praise Martell, who had an awful game. Travis, meanwhile, did pretty good.

You say Dickau played solid (which he did) and say Jarrett should be traded.

You criticize Z-Bo's defense but ignore that he got three steals last night and was active on help defense. No, his perimeter D was bad, but Okur is able to take advantage of power forwards and centers simply because he can shoot unusually well from out there and most power forwards/centers can't defend the perimeter well. But Zach did a credible job.

And these victories aren't hollow. In fact, they're doing something that all the draft picks in the world can never do: build confidence. I don't care if the Jazz are missing Boozer and Williams -- Portland beat the third best team in the NBA last night. These guys need big wins to build confidence in themselves, and that's what they got last night.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> Oh how I pine for the days when Blazers fans were happy when their team won. Unrealistic expectations, I know. But a guy can dream, can't he?
> 
> You bash Travis but praise Martell, who had an awful game. Travis, meanwhile, did pretty good.
> 
> ...


You are completely crazy on Zbo's defense, it was flat out horrible. The only reason he got 2 of those "steals" is because he had not moved into the proper position and they happened to throw it right into his chest when he was standing in the middle of the lane. They were definitly not due to skill, that is for sure. His defense was so bad last night he got 9 "Olays" for being a matador, and I personally screamed at him 6 times for not running the court and leaving the team playing 4 on 5 defensively while he shufffled up the court. The only part of the game where he could hold his own defensively was when the Blazers put him on Collins, who is not a threat. That was the smartest thing Nate did all night.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> And these victories aren't hollow. In fact, they're doing something that all the draft picks in the world can never do: build confidence. I don't care if the Jazz are missing Boozer and Williams -- Portland beat the third best team in the NBA last night. These guys need big wins to build confidence in themselves, and that's what they got last night.



This is my point. Portland didn't beat the 3rd best team in the league last night. They beat a Jazz team that wouldn't be close to the 3rd best team in the league without Boozer and Williams. Let's say you, me and 3 others play the Blazers in a game. But the Blazers only have 1 of there players and 4 other bad players. If we beat them is it still a great victory? Do we still get to say we beat the Blazers? I say no. The Blazers last night beat the Jazz, but not the Jazz that is the 3rd best team in the NBA


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> This is my point. Portland didn't beat the 3rd best team in the league last night. They beat a Jazz team that wouldn't be close to the 3rd best team in the league without Boozer and Williams. Let's say you, me and 3 others play the Blazers in a game. But the Blazers only have 1 of there players and 4 other bad players. If we beat them is it still a great victory? Do we still get to say we beat the Blazers? I say no. The Blazers last night beat the Jazz, but not the Jazz that is the 3rd best team in the NBA



I think you missed his whole point about confidence. The Blazer team has to feel good about that win last night. The Jazz had won six straight without Boozer. Sloan is notorious for always putting a competitive team on the floor. Nate has this team playing hard and caring about winning . . . given the last few years, that is all I can ask for and find it enjoyable basketball to watch.

The whole tanking the season for a draft pick, didn't work out to well last season. So I'll take the gratifiacation of playing hard and winning games over the pipedream of drafting Oden.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think you missed his whole point about confidence. The Blazer team has to feel good about that win last night. The Jazz had won six straight without Boozer. Sloan is notorious for always putting a competitive team on the floor. Nate has this team playing hard and caring about winning . . . given the last few years, that is all I can ask for and find it enjoyable basketball to watch.
> 
> The whole tanking the season for a draft pick, didn't work out to well last season. So I'll take the gratifiacation of playing hard and winning games over the pipedream of drafting Oden.




I don't want to tank the season, I just want to get our rightful draft possition. Winning a bunch of games against inferior competition because of injury really doesn't help our franchise in the long run.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> LoL! I know those girls, the blonde's name is Kristen and the brunettes name is Jessica.
> 
> Those girls work for a local website that does girl on girl porn and they had pasties on their nipples with advertisements to the website. They were embarrassed after words because people kept on looking and pointing and stuff so they left.


no the didn't they sat in 211 right next to me until the game was over. Cute ladies if you are into the skanky look.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I don't want to tank the season, I just want to get our rightful draft possition. Winning a bunch of games against inferior competition because of injury really doesn't help our franchise in the long run.


Rightful draft position . . . I like that. I still don't think Utah was the inferior competition you are making them out to be . . . and what about when Roy was hurt for 20+ games with regard to rightful draft position . . . and if they go to a youth movement and play the youth in crunch time to give experience in lieu of trying to win the games with the vets, does that lead to rightful draft position? But as I said, I do like that term and give you kudos for that.

Hopefully you can see why some of us fans would rather win against the competition that is on the floor then complain about the win because the team was missing a player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> no the didn't they sat in 211 right next to me until the game was over. Cute ladies if you are into the *skanky look*.


ah, that brings back memories of one of the blazer bashes we did. 

iirc, Schilly went to school with one of those girls. Good gawd almighty, I think I caught at least 3 STDs just by association.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> ah, that brings back memories of one of the blazer bashes we did.
> 
> iirc, Schilly went to school with one of those girls. Good gawd almighty, I think I caught at least 3 STDs just by association.


Different girls from the ones that showed up at the bash though


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> no the didn't they sat in 211 right next to me until the game was over. Cute ladies if you are into the skanky look.


No they weren't, they were in the 100 level on the opposite side of the floor of the Jazz bench. If were talking about the same girls, they were wearing short skirts and tight blazers jerseys. Was there other flashers? My friend is the one who got them the tickets, they were sitting in the 100 level.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

yes they were sitting in the 100 level right behind the basket on the blazers side...it was hard to see from a distance if they were really nude during that time...well with nylon


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> No they weren't, they were in the 100 level on the opposite side of the floor of the Jazz bench. If were talking about the same girls, they were wearing short skirts and tight blazers jerseys. Was there other flashers? My friend is the one who got them the tickets, they were sitting in the 100 level.



Tell your friend if he gets me 100 level tickets, I'll flash.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Tell your friend if he gets me 100 level tickets, I'll flash.


Will you have bbb.net pasties on your nips?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Will you have bbb.net pasties on your nips?



I put bbb.net pasties on my dick and stroke it for the camera for 100 level tickets . . . did I think that or actually say that out loud . . .


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I put bbb.net pasties on my dick and stroke it for the camera for 100 level tickets . . . did I think that or actually say that out loud . . .


I'm not sure that would have the same reaction as the girls got.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I put bbb.net pasties on my dick and stroke it for the camera for 100 level tickets . . . did I think that or actually say that out loud . . .


so, how would that be any different from all the other games you go to?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

And another thread gets closed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> No they weren't, they were in the 100 level on the opposite side of the floor of the Jazz bench. If were talking about the same girls, they were wearing short skirts and tight blazers jerseys. Was there other flashers? My friend is the one who got them the tickets, they were sitting in the 100 level.


yeh..the same skanks and their pimps moved up to 211-210 in the 4th quarter....they tried to flash the cameras and get on the bigscreen...usher eventually settled them down. Then they just sat there in all their skankiness...

your friend better hope he doesn't work for the RG or the Blazers...or that his name isn't tied to those tickets.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> yeh..the same skanks and their pimps moved up to 211-210 in the 4th quarter....they tried to flash the cameras and get on the bigscreen...usher eventually settled them down. Then they just sat there in all their skankiness...
> 
> your friend better hope he doesn't work for the RG or the Blazers...or that his name isn't tied to those tickets.


His job is secure.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> His job is secure.


good to hear...you never know with that place. 

you should have seen the nerdy usher guy when those girls were flashing...lol. They took the jerseys completely off and he just about fell over. He had to get another woman usher to go talk to them. :lol:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> good to hear...you never know with that place.
> 
> you should have seen the nerdy usher guy when those girls were flashing...lol. They took the jerseys completely off and he just about fell over. He had to get another woman usher to go talk to them. :lol:


What were the two guys who were with them doing when that happened? lol


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> What were the two guys who were with them doing when that happened? lol


they were just sccreming and pointing at the skanks trying to get the cameras to shoot them...basically pimping the ladies I guess for lack of a better term. Then they were running around collecting beeds that people threw at the girls from somewhere above. 

lol did they seriously think a camera was going to shoot them...:lol:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think you missed his whole point about confidence. The Blazer team has to feel good about that win last night. *The Jazz had won six straight without Boozer.* Sloan is notorious for always putting a competitive team on the floor. Nate has this team playing hard and caring about winning . . . given the last few years, that is all I can ask for and find it enjoyable basketball to watch.
> 
> The whole tanking the season for a draft pick, didn't work out to well last season. So I'll take the gratifiacation of playing hard and winning games over the pipedream of drafting Oden.


But that was with Deron Williams playing in the game. Deron Williams is to the jazz what steve nash is to the suns. You get rid of the floor general and it throws off the entire offense. Fisher looked lost running the jazz system out there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> I looked up once about halfway through the first quarter and was surprised to see that Fisher had six points and six assists, I looked up again a few minutes later and he had eight and seven. He didn't do much after that though. I guess we decided to defend him after that. I also agree that Okur is good and I enjoyed watching him. I was wondering if he felt like he had something to prove to all of the Blazer fans who wanted Zach to get the All-Star spot he got?!?


Stat wise, he had a great game. But looking at him play he ruined the jazz chance of winning that game. He even admitted after the game to put the loss on him. He just shouldn't run into the lanes filled with players while a wide open Okur is standing right there for a 3. He should of kicked it back to okur and he would of got a shot or two in crunch time, and if I know okur he would of hit it.

"I was wondering if he felt like he had something to prove to all of the Blazer fans who wanted Zach to get the All-Star spot he got?!?"

I don't think that it effected him. Okur is a guy that comes out and doesn't care what people think. This month without Boozer okur has averaged 24-26 ppg, so he has picked up the slack without Boozer. If Boozer wasn't on this jazz team and it was just Williams and Okur... Okur would definitely be a 24/9 at least. Okur is just the 3rd best on the team and averaging 18 ppg on being that is good. That is why Okur is so good at clutch, is because he looks at it as just another shot and it won't be a big deal if he misses. After all he does have it good going home to ex miss turkey 

Also, you are lucky Zach didn't go to the all star game. Because the all star game weekend just killed the jazz with Deron getting injured. Now hopefully he can come back next game and not re-injure it.


----------

